# This cheered me up a little



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*Egyptian student shortlisted in YouTube-NASA competition finale
*
Egyptian high school student Amr Mohamed, 18, was named one of six regional competitors in the final stage of YouTube Science Lab competition challenging young scientists to design scientific experiments in space.

YouTube, Lenovo and Space Adventures, in cooperation with space agencies including the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), the European Space Agency (ESA), and the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), launched the global competition to encourage youngsters from two age groups to design experiments that can be carried out in space.

More here:

Egyptian student shortlisted in YouTube-NASA competition finale

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> *Egyptian student shortlisted in YouTube-NASA competition finale
> *
> Egyptian high school student Amr Mohamed, 18, was named one of six regional competitors in the final stage of YouTube Science Lab competition challenging young scientists to design scientific experiments in space.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that a young one from Egypt has done well.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and here is Amr


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and the winners, including Amr, in Washington 

The Winners in Washington -- on a ZERO-G Flight! - YouTube

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

